# Neues Hobby in der Corona Zeit



## ducati (15 November 2020)

Da ich aktuell meine Hobbys nicht so richtig ausüben kann, würde mich mal interessieren, womit sich hier so jeder grad die Zeit (zu Hause) totschlägt?

Also suche sozusagen nen Coronaconformes Hobby 

Gruß.


----------



## Mrtain (15 November 2020)

Renovierungen


----------



## de vliegende hollander (15 November 2020)

Mountainbike !!

Ab in das Pfälzerwald!!


----------



## Blockmove (15 November 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Renovierungen



Das schließe ich mich an.
Ausserdem liegt noch ein Lego-Technik-Bausatz im Schrank


----------



## Licht9885 (15 November 2020)

von meinem Sprößling ein XBox Kurs bekommen, Renovieren, Arbeitszimmer aufräumen, Weiterbilden.


----------



## Senator42 (15 November 2020)

ausmisten, krempel bei ebay verhökern


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 November 2020)

Neues Fahrad fahren und jede Woche Laub weg machen, heute zum 5 mal.


----------



## Tommi (15 November 2020)

Ist das Dein Grundstück?


----------



## Mrtain (15 November 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das schließe ich mich an.
> Ausserdem liegt noch ein Lego-Technik-Bausatz im Schrank



Mein Vater hat die insgesamt sieben Legokisten von mir und meinen Bruder aus dem Keller geholt. Ist gerade dabei alles zu sortieren und baut die ganzen alten Sachen wieder auf. Sehr zur Freude seines Enkels


----------



## Tommi (15 November 2020)

Da war ich auch schon mal, im Pfälzer-Wald, (is.. schön da), aber z.Zt. von OWL zu weit weg...
Bei uns gibt's den Teutoburger Wald, unspektakulärer, aber auch sehr gut...


----------



## Chräshe (15 November 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Neues Fahrad fahren und *jede Woche Laub* weg machen, heute zum 5 mal.



Aber hoffentlich mit der neuen musikalischen Laub-Trompete?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 November 2020)

Tommi schrieb:


> Ist das Dein Grundstück?



Vorne raus ...



Chräshe schrieb:


> Aber hoffentlich mit der neuen musikalischen Laub-Trompete?



Laub-Trompete habe ich nicht, ich muss das aufnehmen, sonst
bläst der Wind es wieder zurück.


----------



## Daniel_G (15 November 2020)

Ich habe neben Haus (SmartHome) und Garten (Pflastern) jetzt einen 3D Drucker. 
Also damit kann ich Corona locker überstehen, nur habe ich kein Lockdown sondern Beruflich das gegenteil :-(


----------



## de vliegende hollander (16 November 2020)

Tommi schrieb:


> Da war ich auch schon mal, im Pfälzer-Wald, (is.. schön da), aber z.Zt. von OWL zu weit weg...
> Bei uns gibt's den Teutoburger Wald, unspektakulärer, aber auch sehr gut...



Bekannte von mir war da. 
Schöne Bilder von die Externsteine.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 November 2020)

Mein "Corona-Hobby" – wir bauen CO2-Ampeln mit Schülerinnen und Schülern, und zwar als MINT-Projekte: 

Zusammenhänge erkennen, Algorithmen verstehen und selber programmieren lernen. Und dann kann bedarfsgerecht gelüftet werden, Luftaustausch statt frieren – bzw. man erkennt aich, wie das Lüften – nicht – funktioniert, z. B. mit gekippten Fenstern.

https://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/...lse.52663102-4db2-4814-8dcc-a656f1305b46.html


----------



## Heinileini (16 November 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Mein Vater hat die insgesamt sieben Legokisten von mir und meinen Bruder aus dem Keller geholt.


Irgendwie fehlen mir in diesem Satz die Klammern zum Verständnis. 

a.) Mein Vater hat die insgesamt sieben Legokisten von (mir und meinem Bruder) aus dem Keller geholt.

b.) Mein Vater hat (die insgesamt sieben Legokisten von mir) und (meinen Bruder) aus dem Keller geholt.


----------



## Tommi (16 November 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Irgendwie fehlen mir in diesem Satz die Klammern zum Verständnis.
> 
> a.) Mein Vater hat die insgesamt sieben Legokisten von (mir und meinem Bruder) aus dem Keller geholt.
> 
> b.) Mein Vater hat (die insgesamt sieben Legokisten von mir) und (meinen Bruder) aus dem Keller geholt.



Das is' wieder nen echter Heinrich...


----------



## Guga (17 November 2020)

> Irgendwie fehlen mir in diesem Satz die Klammern zum Verständnis.
> 
> a.) Mein Vater hat die insgesamt sieben Legokisten von (mir und meinem Bruder) aus dem Keller geholt.
> 
> b.) Mein Vater hat (die insgesamt sieben Legokisten von mir) und (meinen Bruder) aus dem Keller geholt. :wink:



Das Kommas Leben retten können ist doch bekannt oder?

Berühmtestes Beispiel (Komma darf selbst gesetzt werden):    Komm wir grillen Opa.

Guga


----------



## Mrtain (17 November 2020)

Da ist es ja wieder, das deutsche Denunziantentum in höchstform  Aber ja, es fehlen Kommata. Passiert schon mal, wenn man unterwegs schnell was schreibt.


----------



## Guga (17 November 2020)

@Mrtain: Zurück zum Thema: Jetzt kennst du mein neuestes Corona-Hobby.

Guga


----------



## Mrtain (17 November 2020)

PS: Also ich hab das schon mit Humor aufgenommen, falls das nicht so eindeutig rüber kam (ich hoffe, ich habe jetzt alle Satzzeichen richtig gesetzt  )


----------



## vollmi (17 November 2020)

ich glaub ich muss mir mal wieder ein Fischertechnik set Zulegen ^^
https://www.conrad.de/de/p/fischert...-trainings-und-simulationsmodell-2273807.html


----------



## Heinileini (17 November 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> ich glaub ich muss mir mal wieder ein Fischertechnik set Zulegen ^^
> https://www.conrad.de/de/p/fischert...-trainings-und-simulationsmodell-2273807.html


Waaahnsinn! Mit 4.0 sogar. Und der Preis liegt trotzdem weit unter 10[SUP]4.0[/SUP] € !

Ich vermisse nur die bei Conrad üblichen StaffelPreise.


----------



## Tommi (17 November 2020)

Moin Jungs,

mein neuestes Hobby ist, den Unterricht in der Abendschule (Meister) mit ZOOM
von zuhause zu gestalten.

Das funktioniert gar nicht schlecht.

Wird aber sicher Präsenzunterricht nicht ersetzen, sondern ergänzen.

Teilnehmer, die in Wechselschicht arbeiten, sehen das gerne, weil viele
dann auch, zumindest zeitweise, aus der Firma teilnehmen können/dürfen. 

Das Beste ist, daß man nach Seminarende sofort zum Bier übergehen kann,
ohne noch nach Hause gurken zu müssen. :sm24:


----------



## Tommi (17 November 2020)

Bist Du mit Deinen Vierbeinern noch nicht ausgelastet? 

Zitat vergessen, ich meinte Vollmi.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 November 2020)

Wenn du mal eine geistige Auslastung brauchst, dann rate ich dir so eine nicht funktionsfähige Pendeluhr zu kaufen
und zu versuchen sie ohne Uhrmacher zum laufen zu bekommen.
Ziel 1: Sie läuft tagelang ohne stehen zu bleiben
Ziel 2: Sie läuft auch richtig.

Ich beschäftige mich mit dieser Uhr ( von 1790 ) seit 9 Monaten immer wieder nebenbei und war zeitweise davon überzeugt
dass der Teufel sie verflucht hat ( mal zu schnell, mal zu langsam, mal beides innerhalb von 24h, mal lief sie 2 Tage, dann nur 
noch 10 Minuten bis zum Stillstand usw. usw. usw. )

Seit 2 Wochen läuft sie nun durchgehend. Meine Hochachtung an die Uhrenmacher damals.


----------



## vollmi (26 November 2020)

Tommi schrieb:


> Bist Du mit Deinen Vierbeinern noch nicht ausgelastet?



Bei denen gibts immer was zu tun. Aber man kann auch mal was anderes machen und die überleben es, wenn sie mal Pause haben. 
Aber was am Reitsport gut ist, der 2m Abstand draussen ist fast immer gegeben, einzig Hallensport ist derzeit ziemlich eingeschränkt, das ist vor allem blöd für Reitlehrer. Meiner hat jetzt umgestellt auf E-Bike und macht so einen auf Drillinstructor im Gelände.

kleine Impression


----------



## Franz95 (27 November 2020)

Grüß Dich

ich mach grad nen SPS Fernlehrgang um die doofe Stillstandzeit am besten auszunutzen da ich momentan nicht nach Italien zu meiner Familie oder halt einfach nur nach Ostasien bei Traumtemperaturen relaxen darf! Würd auch mal gern ein neues Instrument lernen aber der Fernlehrgang reicht mir ja


----------



## Mrtain (27 November 2020)

So, neben dem renovieren hab ich Python für mich entdeckt. Also die Sprache, nicht das Tier


----------



## Blockmove (27 November 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> So, neben dem renovieren hab ich Python für mich entdeckt. Also die Sprache, nicht das Tier



Python sollte Eingangsvorraussetzung werden, bevor man eine Zeile SCL / ST programmieren darf.
Ich find die Sprache auch sehr gelungen.


----------



## Mrtain (27 November 2020)

Naja, ich wurde ins kalte Wasser geworfen und da Jetter nur st bzw. deren stx unterstützt, hatte ich keine wahl 
Für die Arbeit wäre zwar C# besser, aber das ist mir für den Anfang noch bisschen zu viel.
Aber ja, bin bisher auch sehr begeistert davon. Vor allem das Konzept mit dem einrücken gefällt mir sehr.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (27 November 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Python sollte Eingangsvorraussetzung werden, bevor man eine Zeile SCL / ST programmieren darf.
> Ich find die Sprache auch sehr gelungen.



Na das wird aber eine Umstellung wenn Python die erste Sprache ist in der programmiert wurde. Eine Sprache ohne bzw. mit dynamischer Typisierung zu einer mit starker Typisierung. Zu 100% bin ich von Python nicht überzeugt, ich habe lieber Klammern als Whitespaces die für die Semantik zuständig sind. Was hier einerseits zu gleich aussehendem Code führt, haben die bei der Objektorientierung dann völlig vergessen. Da es dort keine Zugriffsbeschränkungen und alles public ist, kann hier jedes alles so machen wie er will. Da sind wir dann wieder bei Perl, there's more than one way to do it.


----------



## emilio20 (27 November 2020)

Desinfektionsmaschine bauen 




Ist aber noch nicht fertig.

Video


----------



## Blockmove (28 November 2020)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Na das wird aber eine Umstellung wenn Python die erste Sprache ist in der programmiert wurde. Eine Sprache ohne bzw. mit dynamischer Typisierung zu einer mit starker Typisierung. Zu 100% bin ich von Python nicht überzeugt, ich habe lieber Klammern als Whitespaces die für die Semantik zuständig sind. Was hier einerseits zu gleich aussehendem Code führt, haben die bei der Objektorientierung dann völlig vergessen. Da es dort keine Zugriffsbeschränkungen und alles public ist, kann hier jedes alles so machen wie er will. Da sind wir dann wieder bei Perl, there's more than one way to do it.



Du hast natürlich recht mit deinen Einwänden.
Aber alleine der Zwang zu Einrückungen erzieht Einsteiger.

OOP mit Python ... Naja da frage ich mich auch, was das die Entwickler gedacht haben.


----------



## Blockmove (28 November 2020)

emilio20 schrieb:


> Desinfektionsmaschine bauen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 51859
> 
> ...



Genial,
ich kenn die Dinger bislang nur mit Raspi oder Arduino.
Klasse umgesetzt!

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## PN/DP (28 November 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> kleine Impression


Wer hält die Kamera - eine Drohne?

Harald


----------



## vollmi (28 November 2020)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wer hält die Kamera - eine Drohne?



ich auf meinem Pferd. Am Anfang sieht man noch ihre Ohren. Auf dem handy sieht die Qualität aber besser aus als nach dem upload nach YouTube. 

aber die idee mit der Drohne ist gut. Müsste klein genug sein um auf dem Pferd sitzend gestartet werden zu können. Verfolgungstelemetrie haben und dann wieder auf der Hand landen können.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (28 November 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> Bei denen gibts immer was zu tun. Aber man kann auch mal was anderes machen und die überleben es, wenn sie mal Pause haben.
> Aber was am Reitsport gut ist, der 2m Abstand draussen ist fast immer gegeben, einzig Hallensport ist derzeit ziemlich eingeschränkt, das ist vor allem blöd für Reitlehrer. Meiner hat jetzt umgestellt auf E-Bike und macht so einen auf Drillinstructor im Gelände.
> 
> kleine Impression



Schön , sieht seht gut aus


----------



## PN/DP (28 November 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> PN/DP schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wer hält die Kamera - eine Drohne?
> ...


Die Ohren könnten ja auch Fake sein 
Da hast Du wohl eine sehr ruhige Hand oder was stabilisiert das Bild so gut?

Harald


----------



## vollmi (28 November 2020)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Die Ohren könnten ja auch Fake sein
> Da hast Du wohl eine sehr ruhige Hand oder was stabilisiert das Bild so gut?



die Stabilisierung mach ich mit nem Dji osmo mobile 3 kamera ist ein iphone x
https://www.brack.ch/dji-gimbal-osm...osY00nD56--nzzzzzzzz~LSN53iA0E7USaE-Kzzzzzzzz

Das gimbal würde zwar einen verfolgungsmodus anbieten. Mit Pferden krieg ich das aber nicht hin. Muss also selber zentrieren und fokussieren.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 November 2020)

emilio20 schrieb:


> Desinfektionsmaschine bauen


Die Bedienoberfläche des Bediengerätes gefällt mir wirklich ausgesprochen gut, also nicht nur wegen den Getränkebildern sondern allgemein, Farbauswahl, Gestaltung usw.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 November 2020)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Die Bedienoberfläche des Bediengerätes gefällt mir wirklich ausgesprochen gut, also nicht nur wegen den Getränkebildern sondern allgemein, Farbauswahl, Gestaltung usw.



Das war mir auch aufgefallen, sehr gelungen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 November 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das war mir auch aufgefallen, sehr gelungen.



Wobei ich ja immer etwas mit den flachen Buttons im Windows 10 Stil hadere. Bei den klassischen Buttons weiß ich immer direkt wo ich klicken kann und etwas passiert. Das ist bei reiner Touch-Bedienung wo es keine Tooltips oder Änderung des Mauszeigers gibt meiner Meinung nach noch wichtiger als am PC mit Maus. Bei einer Maschine möchte ich nicht unbedingt ausprobieren müssen wo ich klicken kann und was passiert und wo nicht, wie man es bei den Smartfon Apps macht. Ich gehe bei meinen HMIs mittlerweile so weit, dass ich Buttons die nur einen Bildwechsel ausführen auch noch anders gestalte als die, die eine Aktion auslösen.


----------



## Blockmove (29 November 2020)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wobei ich ja immer etwas mit den flachen Buttons im Windows 10 Stil hadere. Bei den klassischen Buttons weiß ich immer direkt wo ich klicken kann und etwas passiert. Das ist bei reiner Touch-Bedienung wo es keine Tooltips oder Änderung des Mauszeigers gibt meiner Meinung nach noch wichtiger als am PC mit Maus. Bei einer Maschine möchte ich nicht unbedingt ausprobieren müssen wo ich klicken kann und was passiert und wo nicht, wie man es bei den Smartfon Apps macht. Ich gehe bei meinen HMIs mittlerweile so weit, dass ich Buttons die nur einen Bildwechsel ausführen auch noch anders gestalte als die, die eine Aktion auslösen.



100% Zustimmung!
Ich hasse es, wenn man einfach irgendwo verdeckte Schaltflächen auf einer Grafik liegen.
Ist zwar optisch schön, nur wenn ich raten muss, wo ich was bedienen kann, dann nervt das.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## PN/DP (29 November 2020)

Die "flachen" Bedienelemente nach letztem Designer-Schrei, die erst bei Mouseover 3-dimensional werden, sind für Einsatz an Touchpanels völlig ungeeignet. Weil: wie erzeugt man an einem Maus-losen Touchpanel den Mouseover? Per Augen-Tracking? 

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 November 2020)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Die "flachen" Bedienelemente nach letztem Designer-Schrei, die erst bei Mouseover 3-dimensional werden, sind für Einsatz an Touchpanels völlig ungeeignet. Weil: wie erzeugt man an einem Maus-losen Touchpanel den Mouseover? Per Augen-Tracking?
> 
> Harald



Das wird bestimmt noch kommen und Face ID LogIn


----------



## hucki (29 November 2020)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Die "flachen" Bedienelemente nach letztem Designer-Schrei, die erst bei Mouseover 3-dimensional werden, sind für Einsatz an Touchpanels völlig ungeeignet. Weil: wie erzeugt man an einem Maus-losen Touchpanel den Mouseover? Per Augen-Tracking?



Indem man beim Programmieren zwischen den Events Drücken und Klicken unterscheidet?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 November 2020)

@emilio20,
wie oft hast du eigentlich mit diversersen Cocktails überprüft ob 
die Kalibrierung der Wägezellen funktioniert und wie oft musstest 
du von vorne anfangen, weil dir leicht schwindlig war von diesen 
Überprüfungen?


----------



## emilio20 (29 November 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @emilio20,
> wie oft hast du eigentlich mit diversersen Cocktails überprüft ob
> die Kalibrierung der Wägezellen funktioniert und wie oft musstest
> du von vorne anfangen, weil dir leicht schwindlig war von diesen
> Überprüfungen?



Habe erst mal mit Wasser das ganze ausprobiert. Mittlerweile gibt es bei jedem Grillen eine Abnahme.
Das Problem hierbei ist dass nach  5 Cocktails keine DoE mehr gemacht wird.
Aktuell Konstruiere ich den ICE Crusher. Danach kommt noch ein Zucker Dosierer.


----------



## Mrtain (29 November 2020)

emilio20 schrieb:


> Habe erst mal mit Wasser das ganze ausprobiert. Mittlerweile gibt es bei jedem Grillen eine Abnahme.



Ihr kommt aber nach der Abnahme noch zu Grillen oder?


----------



## chrigu (29 November 2020)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Die Bedienoberfläche des Bediengerätes gefällt mir wirklich ausgesprochen gut, also nicht nur wegen den Getränkebildern sondern allgemein, Farbauswahl, Gestaltung usw.



Dieser Stil wurde von den Siemens-Designer erstellt. Wir verwenden den auch, da die Farben, Darstellung, Gestaltung, Bedienung uns überzeugt hat.
Betreffend den Buttons ist es grundsätzlich so, dass die blauen eine Funktion auslösen und die grauen für die Navigation sind. 
Es gibt schon viele Beispiele und Vorlagen. Vielleicht hätten sie diesen Designer mal in die TIA Entwicklungsabteilung senden sollen...


----------



## edison (9 Dezember 2020)

Als Bastelprojet steht bei mir auf dem Tisch eine S5 95U - da soll ne Uhr draus werden mit DCF77 Empfänger


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (9 Dezember 2020)

Also bei mir hat sich nicht wirklich viel verändert zu "vor Corona"...

Arbeit:
Ok, weniger bis gar keine Kundenbesuche; überwiegend im Home Office (habe Teams echt für mich entdeckt , nach XP endlich mal wieder was gescheites von MS); funktioniert aber auch ganz gut und die Arbeit wird durch Corona ja nicht weniger...

Privat:
Nach der Arbeit halten mich mein knapp 2-jähriger Lütte und die doppelt so alte Möpsin auf Trab, sprich viel Spazieren und Spielen. An Wochenenden in Corona-konformen Rahmen halt Freunde oder Familie treffen.


----------



## Gromit (24 Mai 2022)

edison schrieb:


> Als Bastelprojet steht bei mir auf dem Tisch eine S5 95U - da soll ne Uhr draus werden mit DCF77 Empfänger


Moin, das interessiert mich auch sehr. Bist Du damit schon vorangekommen?


----------



## Senator42 (24 Mai 2022)

Hatte ich schon 2008 mit einer Wago gemacht.
Den DCF77 müsste ich noch irgendwo haben.
Ha, da fällt mir ein, das könnte ich noch an einen Arduino oder Wemos hängen.


----------



## edison (25 Mai 2022)

Gromit schrieb:


> Moin, das interessiert mich auch sehr. Bist Du damit schon vorangekommen?


Ich hatte einen Empfänger von Pollin verwendet.
Aus zwei verschiedenen Exemplaren waren, aufgrund von Empfangsproblemen, keine verwertbaren Protokolle auszuwerten.
Die bestellte Alternative (Ein EFR EM2S DCF n Modul) liegt jetzt leider schon seit Monaten rum.
Aber aufgehoben ist hoffentlich nicht aufgeschoben.
Eventuell machen wir einen eigenen Thread dafür auf - eine gut funktionierende DCF Lösung ist sicherlich für mehrere Interessant.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 Mai 2022)

Senator42 schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon 2008 mit einer Wago gemacht.
> Den DCF77 müsste ich noch irgendwo haben.
> Ha, da fällt mir ein, das könnte ich noch an einen Arduino oder Wemos hängen.


DCF77 ist aber auch wirklich eine Freude für den Bastler. Wenn man sich nur die Beschreibung durchliest, dann alles zu Fuß selber programmiert, und dann kommt die erste "Atomzeit", das ist schon was


----------

